# Rimadyl Warning



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

WARNING...To Every Dog Owner. (Pfizer Rimadyl Carprofen)


Product: Pfizer Rimadyl Carprofen 
Date: 01/11/01 (20311 review reads) 
Rating: 

Advantages: May help some dogs

Disadvantages: May be wrong for others

This is the most difficult opinion I have ever written, because of the painful memories it brings back, but I feel it is something I must do, and I'm grateful that opinion sites like Dooyoo are giving me a voice. The name of this drug, Rimadyl, sends shivers down my spine every time I hear it, but in truth it should not be the medication itself which affects me, but the arrogance of many veterinary surgeons who administer it without taking proper precautions, or discussing the pros and cons of its use with the owners of their patients. 

HISTORY OF RIMADYL. 

Rimadyl (carprofen),is an anti-inflammatory drug along the lines of Ibuprofen, and is used for pain relief in conditions such as arthritits, painful joints etc., in dogs. Developer, Roche Laboratories initially planned to market it for humans in 1988 and even received FDA approval, but then shelved the idea as they claimed the market for such drugs was too crowded. Perhaps one of the main reasons for this action though, was because some outside experts expressed concerns about unusual liver-function readings in 14% to 20% of the test subjects. 

Now. having spent so much money on the development of the drug, the idea of just scrapping the whole project did not appeal to the company at all. Then they came up with the idea of switching the product to the animal-drug market. A couple of corporate transactions later, and Rimadyl was in the hands of Pfizer's animal-drug unit. 

Next came the kind of sophisticated marketing Pfizer does well, and a survey of 885 dog owners revealed what they already knew; the vast majority of the owners surveyed were willing to pay "whatever it took", to give painrelief and perhaps add a couple more years to their aging pet's life. 

The Federal Drugs Administration requires testing for animal-drugs just as for human ones, but animal-drug tests are smaller, and only about 500 dogs were given Rimadyl in various trials, which 

is about a fifth of the number of subjects in comparable human-drug trials. Here some dogs showed unusual liver-function readings and one young beagle on a high dose actually died, but for the most part, the FDA and Pfizer didn't find the side effects alarming, and the drug was approved for an early-1997 launch. 

Anyway, when the drug was finally released, after a multi-million dollar advertising campaign, vets were floored by the drug's effects, many claiming the results were close to miraculous. Now, as with all medications, some side-effects were evident, but after the drug's full first year, it was emerging that Rimadyl had more problems than most. Reports about Rimadyl came in by the hundreds. The FDA had received just over 3,000 animal-drug bad-reaction reports in 1996, the year before Rimadyl's launch; but in 1998, the drug's first full year, Rimadyl alone produced more than that many. 


MY EXPERIENCE OF RIMADYL. 

In August 2000, my Blue Merle Sheltie, Hamish, seemed suddenly to have lost his bounce. He appeared to be walking ok, and no pain was evident, but he no longer jumped up on the sofa or his favourite chair. As he was due for his annual booster, I mentioned my concern to the vet during the visit, but after an examination she said she could find nothing wrong with him and he was probably just overweight. She came to this conclusion without actually weighing him, but he had an exceptional coat, even for a sheltie, which made him look double the size he actually was, and he weighed less than my mum's sheltie who was still bouncing about fine, so I didn't bother too much about the weight issue, and was relieved that she could find nothing else wrong with him. 

A couple of months passed, and by now it was the end of November, but Hamish in my view was still not himself, so I returned to the vet. Again she said she could find nothing wrong with him, but ended up giving him an injectio 
n and 
sent me home with some tablets to see if this helped. I had to ask what exactly he was getting, and was told it was some anti-inflammatory drug which may help him. I said I would rather he had an x-ray just to see if there was a problem, but she insisted he try out this drug for a week first. This all happened on the Friday afternoon. 

That night he seemed very sleepy, and I put this down to the injection, but he was still eager for his dinner. Hamish loved his food, and it would take more than an injection to change that. On Saturday I began giving him the tablets he had been prescribed, and he no longer seemed as sleepy, but back to normal. On Sunday he still appeared to be doing well, but that night, for the first time in his life, he did not finish his dinner, and even refused his doggie biscuits. 

By Tuesday, Hamish had stopped eating altogether, and nothing would tempt him. I was a bit concerned, and although I suspected he may just have a tummy bug, I decided to withhold his medication just in case it was a reaction to the drug. First thing on Wednesday morning I had him back to the vet. Perhaps he has a blockage of the bowel, was the reaction this time, because he was a bit tender in this area on examination, and no, the tablets would not have caused any problems as they were extensively used and didn't have side-effects like this. So I left Hamish to have his x-ray to check out his bowels. 

That afternoon I went back to collect him and was greeted with good news and bad news. First off, there was no blockage and everything there was in order, but, it was found he had hip dysplasia. This is when the hips no longer fit into the pelvic sockets, and in his case the sockets themselves were worn away. He would have to have major surgery I was told, and they believed that although it was bad, they could help him. Fine, that was a worry, but why has he stopped eating? This had them all baffled, but they decided to take a bl 
ood test t 
o see if that produced any answers. Meanwhile, I was told to continue with his medication untill the blood results came back. 

Back home, I still felt uncomfortable about giving him the tablets, so I decided against it. Hamish would still eat nothing. Then on Thursday afternoon I received a call from the vet to say she had the results of his blood tests. It was not good news. The results showed Hamish was in renal failure, which basically means his kidneys were not working. The next few weeks was a nightmare I will never forget, and even now I can't talk about it any further other than to say Hamish did not recover. 

Now you may think this is sad, but I should remember the good things, and the years we had together. HAMISH WAS TWO YEARS OLD. 

I realise that it would appear that Hamish, due to the severity of his hip dysplasia, did have health problems, but what Rimadyl can do is ulcerate the lining of the stomach, causing internal bleeding and prevent the dog from eating due to the pain. The other side-effects related to the drug are renal and liver damage. 

WHAT I UNCOVERED. 

Initially, I refused to give up on Hamish, and one of the things which baffled both the vets and myself, was the not eating. Even if he did have renal failure, this was not usually how the illness presented, and indeed not how it proceeded. So I used the internet to see if I could find anything or anyone who could help, and after endless, fruitless, searches, I came across a story which sounded identical to mine. Then I looked further on this site and found more, and what all these people were blaming was a drug called Rimadyl. 

Now at his point, the name, Rimadyl, meant nothing to me, but out of curiousity I dug out my receipts from the vet detailing the medications Hamish had been given; and there it was. The initial injection and tablets he had been given was Rimadyl. Coincidence? I called my vet immediately regarding 
this, but she t 
o this day denys this drug caused any problems. 

So is Rimadyl a killer drug or not? To write here all the pros and cons on this drug would take forever, so I'll just give some of the guidelines the company which make the drug have issued. They believe it is as safe as any other drug in this catagory, but maintain that a veterinary surgeon should always discuss the possible side-effects with the pet owner before it is prescribed. There is also a leaflet that accompanies the drug which should always be given out with any tablets prescribed. Now although my experience involved renal failure, the most prevalent side-effect is in fact liver damage, which for some reason affects labradors and retrievers more than any other breed. It should also be established whether the patient has any underlying liver or kidney problems before treatment begins, and regular blood tests are advised throughout the period of use. 

Now, although my experience with this drug was bad, there are thousands of dog owners who swear by it. It has given many dogs a better, painfree, life, so therefore I would not say avoid it if it is suitable for your pet. What I am saying is, look at the pros and cons first, and make an educated decision. 

What I hope to achieve with this opinion, is general awareness of what your pet is being given. Contrary to the advice of the manufacturer, many vets do not discuss this drug's use, and administer it quite freely. I myself would never entertain Rimadyl ever again, and even though my vet knows this, my border collie had a lump removed a couple of weeks ago, and when I read the invoice detailing her treatment, I was very angry to find she had been given Rimadyl as a post-operative analgesic. So if by writing this, I save even one dog from suffering or dying needlessly, I will be happy. 

For anyone who is interested in finding out more about this drug, I have added the following links, although a sear 
ch engine will bring 
hundreds more. 

This link is for the actual leaflet which comes with the drug. 

http://www.pfizer.com/ah/mypet/mydog/dhealth/d ripkg.html 


This one is about a lawsuit against the company, and other links. 

http://www.gooddogmagazine.com/rimadyllawsuit. htm 


I should also have mentioned that Rimadyl is LETHAL to cats. Several cases have been reported of cats accidently getting hold of these tablets, and not one has survived. So please take care if you use this drug.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Most NSAIDs are contraindicated for cats. 

If any NSAID is being given for more than a brief time, labwork should be done as a baseline and as directed by your vet to monitor. 

ALL drugs have the possibility of reaction. Rimadyl has been on the market for many years now (note the date on the article) and other than labradors being more sensitive to the side effects that can occur, has a good track record if prescribed properly. 

If your vet does not provide you with an information sheet on your medication, feel free to request one.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah a friends lab died on this drug so I will not let mine ever take it. The board certified dentist said he will not prescribe NSAIDS ever as he feels narcotics are much safer like tramadol


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am another who went through the heart ache of watching my Scooby suffer the side effects of Rimadyl. He had a very badly ulcerated Pyloris and intestinal ulceration after 10 days on the drug.
He also has renal failure, and also suffered induced Fanconi Syndrome, he almost died.
We reported the incident to the FDA and they tried to help us recover some of our vet fees which were in the thousands but Phizer refused resposibility.
Fortunately Scooby has made almost a complete recovery, the Fanconi is gone and his stomach and intestines healed, but he still has renal failure although not life threatening at this stage but could be progressive as he ages.
He also stopped eating on his own and to this day I still have to spoon feed him his wet food that he must have to sustain his renal function, but thankfully 2 years after all that he is doing really well considering what he went through, we are what I consider the lucky ones and I know for a fact he will never have Rimadyl again.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this as i am on 55 dog groups and have read the horrors of this drug and metacam  This is why when demi had her teeth done i asked what drugs will be given and said in no way is she getting either of those drugs. He said he will not use nsaids as he believes narcotics are much safer like tramadol and Butorphanol

http://www.petplace.com/drug-library/butor...trol/page1.aspx

http://vettechs.blogspot.com/2005/04/tramadol.html

I was at my vets office and a lady was at the front desk and she works with the internal medicine specialist we go to and they brought out rimadyl and she said no way the specialist said not to use this drug and i will not use it so give me something else or call the specialist. 

In reading that article i posted the dog was not on this drug very long so it does not take long nor was my friends dog who died so I do not think it takes very long for bad reactions to happen as with your dog as well 


QUOTE (Scoobydoo @ Jan 17 2009, 11:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708028


> I am another who went through the heart ache of watching my Scooby suffer the side effects of Rimadyl. He had a very badly ulcerated Pyloris and intestinal ulceration after 10 days on the drug.
> He also has renal failure, and also suffered induced Fanconi Syndrome, he almost died.
> We reported the incident to the FDA and they tried to help us recover some of our vet fees which were in the thousands but Phizer refused resposibility.
> Fortunately Scooby has made almost a complete recovery, the Fanconi is gone and his stomach and intestines healed, but he still has renal failure although not life threatening at this stage but could be progressive as he ages.
> He also stopped eating on his own and to this day I still have to spoon feed him his wet food that he must have to sustain his renal function, but thankfully 2 years after all that he is doing really well considering what he went through, we are what I consider the lucky ones and I know for a fact he will never have Rimadyl again.[/B]


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jan 17 2009, 12:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708126


> Thanks for sharing this as i am on 55 dog groups and have read the horrors of this drug and metacam  This is why when demi had her teeth done i asked what drugs will be given and said in no way is she getting either of those drugs. He said he will not use nsaids as he believes narcotics are much safer like tramadol and Butorphanol
> 
> http://www.petplace.com/drug-library/butor...trol/page1.aspx
> 
> ...





> I am another who went through the heart ache of watching my Scooby suffer the side effects of Rimadyl. He had a very badly ulcerated Pyloris and intestinal ulceration after 10 days on the drug.
> He also has renal failure, and also suffered induced Fanconi Syndrome, he almost died.
> We reported the incident to the FDA and they tried to help us recover some of our vet fees which were in the thousands but Phizer refused resposibility.
> Fortunately Scooby has made almost a complete recovery, the Fanconi is gone and his stomach and intestines healed, but he still has renal failure although not life threatening at this stage but could be progressive as he ages.
> He also stopped eating on his own and to this day I still have to spoon feed him his wet food that he must have to sustain his renal function, but thankfully 2 years after all that he is doing really well considering what he went through, we are what I consider the lucky ones and I know for a fact he will never have Rimadyl again.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

I am so sorry your friend's dog died, that is so sad  
Phizer tried to tell us that it was the food recall that made Scooby so ill, yet he wasn't eating any recalled food at the time. He was eating chicken strips which could have added to his problems ie the Fanconi as the strips were a Chinese item which is now listed as a cause for Fanconi like symptoms.
Our vet at the time tried also to help us recover some of the costs of Scooby's fees for hospitalization, subcutanial fluids, scoping his stomach, xrays and meds. It was a very long haul for him to recovery almost a year, but we did have some very good help from a human Doctor in Georgia to manage the Fanconi.
It was definately the Rimadyl that did the damage to his stomach and intestines and also his renal failure. He lost 2½lbs body weight in less than 2 weeks due to bloody diarrhea and vomiting and not being able to keep any food down, we honestly thought we were going to lose him, but luckily he is a fighter and didn't want to leave us


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so glad your baby made it -- I almost lost my dex to pancreatitis and it was horrible. He has ibd which they think triggered it so he was a sick boy off and on for a year costing us 10k and why i am so passionate about animal health. When you see your dog almost die it changes you and your outlook on things with them. Also, you become much more educated after something like this as this is when i joined all the groups i am on as i wanted to learn more and educate and help others as well during the process. 

Your baby is a fighter for sure


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jan 17 2009, 09:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708594


> so glad your baby made it -- I almost lost my dex to pancreatitis and it was horrible. He has ibd which they think triggered it so he was a sick boy off and on for a year costing us 10k and why i am so passionate about animal health. When you see your dog almost die it changes you and your outlook on things with them. Also, you become much more educated after something like this as this is when i joined all the groups i am on as i wanted to learn more and educate and help others as well during the process.
> 
> Your baby is a fighter for sure[/B]


Koko has IBD too, it's a pain because I have to watch him all the time to make sure he doesn't find a tid bit on the floor that will upset his stomach. He is 2½ years now and his outbreaks are getting less but I do think having him on probiotics has made a huge difference.
I get them from the vet, the one I use is called Proviable and is only available through the vet. I had tried other brands but he was still having regular weekly tummy problems but with this he has perhaps one upset occasionally and thats' only if he finds a tasty morsel that doesn't agree with him.
When he does have an upset though it is only very mild since being on the Proviable caps.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

is it vomitting or diahrea? dex would vomit on any diet with potato and for 2 years has not vomitted once which is great. The probiotics are great for dogs with ibd and skin conditions and i think it helps with the tear staining too in this breed. I think dex is in smaller intestines since it is a vomitting thing as lower intestines I think is more of the diarhea 

I just read on a link on another thread that nsaids cause ulceration of stomach lining so makes sense why i do not want to use those and will only use narcotics in mine

when dex was neutered they gave me deramaxx and when dee dee was spay 4 years ago she gave me rimadyl - luckily only a short time as having known what i know now I would not have allowed that. My demi had 27 teeth extracted and i questioned the pain meds and the board certified said he will not use nsaids only narcotics as they are much safer so i felt comfortable and every procedure he did made me feel comfortable with him as in researching everything about dentals and periodontal disease I felt he was safe and he does not do the dental vaccine which i have read is not great either and other board certified we saw had a reaction when she gave the shot as the dog a large dog too leg went lame after that vaccine yet she said it would be good for demi -- so i went to another board certified and he said he does not even carry it as he does not like it and he has been practicing longer than the other board certified. I like these groups for this reason as we can learn alot and decide what we feel is best for our babies. I always consult with specialists as well and then decide but i go with my gut and comfort level is. I made a mistake with demi as i used petzlife gel thinking that was the cure all and i was afraid of anesthesia and then demi had to have teeth removed due to periodontal disease so I feel horrible about that  but i am learning and try to do what is best.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jan 18 2009, 09:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708814


> is it vomitting or diahrea? dex would vomit on any diet with potato and for 2 years has not vomitted once which is great. The probiotics are great for dogs with ibd and skin conditions and i think it helps with the tear staining too in this breed. I think dex is in smaller intestines since it is a vomitting thing as lower intestines I think is more of the diarhea
> 
> I just read on a link on another thread that nsaids cause ulceration of stomach lining so makes sense why i do not want to use those and will only use narcotics in mine
> 
> when dex was neutered they gave me deramaxx and when dee dee was spay 4 years ago she gave me rimadyl - luckily only a short time as having known what i know now I would not have allowed that. My demi had 27 teeth extracted and i questioned the pain meds and the board certified said he will not use nsaids only narcotics as they are much safer so i felt comfortable and every procedure he did made me feel comfortable with him as in researching everything about dentals and periodontal disease I felt he was safe and he does not do the dental vaccine which i have read is not great either and other board certified we saw had a reaction when she gave the shot as the dog a large dog too leg went lame after that vaccine yet she said it would be good for demi -- so i went to another board certified and he said he does not even carry it as he does not like it and he has been practicing longer than the other board certified. I like these groups for this reason as we can learn alot and decide what we feel is best for our babies. I always consult with specialists as well and then decide but i go with my gut and comfort level is. I made a mistake with demi as i used petzlife gel thinking that was the cure all and i was afraid of anesthesia and then demi had to have teeth removed due to periodontal disease so I feel horrible about that  but i am learning and try to do what is best.[/B]


No Koko hardly ever vomits, he just poops out till he gets to gel which is sometimes pink but nothing terrible now since taking the probiotics. One thing is I always know when he is going to have the problem, he won't even sniff his food. He will poop out what ever is bothering his tummy then he is fine again and will eat a few hours later.
Before the probiotics he was terrible, he would be sick at least twice a week and have really bad diarrhea for the entire day. When I used to go to another vet she was treating him for giardia symptoms but since changing to another vet he has been so much better. Koko has never had Rimadyl, after Scooby's reaction I will never allow it.
I find if I stay with what ever my current vet recommends with the boys they are so much healthier.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

that is great are the probiotics refridgerated? Also pumpkin is a great source of fiber and will firm up the poop too so when mine ever get diarhea which is very rare i mix the probiotics in the pumpkin and i double the dose of probiotic that day as well and bam no more diarhea so maybe with the ibd since diarhea add a little pumpkin to his diet just a thought - i use organic whole foods canned pumpkin and i put it in ice cubes freeze it and keep a baggie in freezer just in case.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jan 18 2009, 10:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708834


> that is great are the probiotics refridgerated? Also pumpkin is a great source of fiber and will firm up the poop too so when mine ever get diarhea which is very rare i mix the probiotics in the pumpkin and i double the dose of probiotic that day as well and bam no more diarhea so maybe with the ibd since diarhea add a little pumpkin to his diet just a thought - i use organic whole foods canned pumpkin and i put it in ice cubes freeze it and keep a baggie in freezer just in case.[/B]


No these are in capsule form and there are 80 capsules to a box, I'll get a picture of the package after. There are two forms, one is a paste in a tube for dogs taking anti biotics and the capsules are used as a follow up once off the meds.
I have both, but since Koko has had the Proviable he hasn't needed to take any Metronedazole which is fantastic.
I can't give him pumpkin because it goes through him. He must stay on a fixed diet with no diversions to keep his IBD under control. 

This is the pack I buy now.
[attachment=47087:entirely...29399072.jpg]

This is the duel pack, I have the paste on hand just in case I need it.
[attachment=47086:entirely...31965532.jpg]

It's good stuff and I swear by it for Koko.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

yeah i will not mess with dex diet either even though i know it is not the best I still use it as he has gone 2 years with no vomitting so i am not taking any chances


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I just read this topic and now I'm scared. I looked at the estimate for Holly's spay and sure enough it says they are going to give her Rimadyl. What should the Vet give her instead?
Thanks.
Robin


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

ask them about tramadol it is a narcotic and safer 



QUOTE (RosieToby @ Jan 19 2009, 12:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709461


> I just read this topic and now I'm scared. I looked at the estimate for Holly's spay and sure enough it says they are going to give her Rimadyl. What should the Vet give her instead?
> Thanks.
> Robin[/B]


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I prefer Buprenorphine. The injectible can be given orally (absorbed through the gums). It can be much more accurately dosed than cutting up tramadol tablets.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

The dentist just gave demi Butorphanol (Torbutrol) and he gave her a shot of it as well during the procedure -- I was reading though that the tramadol can be used with steroids etc so when my dd who is on temaril p gets her dental I will request the tramadol instead and see what his thoughts are about that. Aren't they all narcotics and morphine based?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

more info i just found to add to this thread 

Rimadyl the Wonder Drug - Or Is It? If Your Dog Suffers From Arthritis,
Consider The Natural Alternative ...

Rimadyl has been replaced by Glucosamine as the arthritis treatment of choice

for many dog owners. After only 3 years on the market, Pfizer's aggressive
advertising campaign for Rimadyl had been modified and eventually withdrawn,
due to unprecedented numbers of adverse side effects and a significant number
of
deaths. This, after Rimadyl had been touted as a miracle treatment for
arthritis in pets just a few years ago.

Glucosamine is an effective, natural arthritis treatment for pets, with all
the benefits and more, of the anti-inflammatory drug Rimadyl, but without the

side effects.

Here's what you need to know in selecting an arthritis treatment which is
safe for your pet and will have your senior dog romping like a puppy again!

(PRWEB) November 3, 2004 -- Rimadyl was hailed as a wonder arthritis
treatment for pets when it came on the market in 1997. Over the next 3
years, due
largely to an aggressive marketing campaign by the manufacturer, Pfizer,
Rimadyl
was prescribed for 5 million dogs.

But it hadn't been thoroughly tested. According to statistics compiled by
the FDA (Food And Drug Administration), in 1997 alone, Rimadyl was implicated
in
30 per cent of all veterinary adverse drug reaction reports received! Side
effects included gastrointestinal, renal and liver problems, and death.
Within
those first three years, 10,000 dog owners had reported an adverse reaction
to Rimadyl, and there were at least 1,500 deaths or euthanasias attributed to

the drug. And it is generally accepted that many adverse reactions are not
reported, so the real statistics are likely to be significantly higher.

You may remember the Rimadyl ads depicting older dogs bouncing around like
puppies. Those dogs were the lucky ones. And of course, the success stories

were many, and they were amazing. But you no longer see those Rimadyl ads,
do
you?

Is there a realistic alternative to Rimadyl? One that provides such a marked

improvement without the possible side effects? Or should you take the risk
that your dog won't develop side effects to Rimadyl?

The good news is that Glucosamine, a natural sugar produced by the body and
found in some foods, plays an important role in the production, maintenance
and
repair of cartilage. Supplementation with Glucosamine can therefore provide
not only the pain relieving effects of Rimadyl, but also helps maintain
existing healthy joint tissue and aid in rebuilding healthy new cartilage.

Should Rimadyl be removed from the market altogether? No - there are
certainly some cases where its use may be warranted - severe cases of
arthritis which
have been left untreated, or which have not responded to Glucosamine or other

treatments. The results can be very worthwhile.

But it should never be given to a dog with pre-existing liver or kidney
problems. Your dog should be tested for these conditions before being
prescribed
Rimadyl. Many vets do not do this unless you ask for it specifically. And
many vets do not advise that there is a natural arthritis treatment for dogs
available. Not because it's ineffective, but just because many vets, like
doctors, are trained to treat symptoms with drugs. And the drug companies
have huge
budgets for pushing the benefits of their medications, both for humans and
animals. It doesn't necessarily mean that the drugs are better than the
natural
alternatives.

So ask for Glucosamine, unless your vet can give you a compelling reason why
your dog should use Rimadyl. And you don't even need a prescription!

© 2004, Brigitte Smith, Healthy Happy Dogs
END QUOTE


----------

